
Australia rushes its ‘dangerous’ anti-encryption bill into parliament - qzervaas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/05/australia-rushes-its-dangerous-anti-encryption-bill-into-parliament/
======
fit2rule
This is bad for Australians and bad for anyone doing business in Australia.

I already know of a case where an Australian subsidiary is being shut down and
all operations being moved to Europe in response to this draconian measure on
the part of the Australian government. The company just doesn't want the
liability of operating in such an environment, and has now classified
Australia as equivalent to China in terms of risk factor. So, a multi-million
dollar budget goes to Europe instead, and Australia loses a tech leader.

This is only going to hurt the Australian people.

~~~
sdwisely
As an Australian - good.

Move away from us, we should be considered toxic. It's the best thing that can
happen for the rest of the world and it's the best thing that can happen for
Australians.

~~~
SturgeonsLaw
Also an Aussie, and I completely agree. Can you imagine the shitstorm if, say,
Apple refused to release any more devices here due to this legislation? It
would cause an uproar - every politician that voted for this bill would know
that their head is on the chopping block when the next election rolls around.

~~~
sdwisely
and it looks like it just passed the senate unammended.

We are officially bad citizens of the internet and our contributions should be
scrutinized as such.

[https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-06/labor-backdown-
federa...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-06/labor-backdown-federal-
government-to-pass-greater-surveillance/10591944)

~~~
fit2rule
Its not just the Internet. This is just a side-effect of a worse infliction.
Australias human rights record needs serious inspection. Also, its militarism
is scary.

------
lathiat
Thankfully because the government didn't want to get steamrolled on an asylum
seeker bill, this bill didn't get rushed through today (which is the last
sitting day of the year). So we get more time for it to simmer until next
year...

Which is great, because trying to rush it through was a farce. My favorite
part is where there were 170 amendments made and published only at 9:30AM
today with the debate/vote on the issue only 3 hours later. And it wasn't the
only topic of discussion. Meaning basically no one would have read let alone
understood or considered all of the amendments.

I know the USA had a similar situation recently, passing some new
controversial bill with several hundred pages of unread amendments (I can't
remember which it was, but it wasn't long ago)

I really wish that kind of process was outlawed (har har). These processes
should generally ensure people have had adequate time to read an consider all
changes, amendments, etc.

Of course the Australian government continually tried to side step normal due
process this month, specifically calling to skip over normal process.

The whole thing disgusts me, regardless of how good an idea you think the
general scheme is or not (spoiler alert I don't think it's a good idea, but
even if you did, the details can really matter and shouldn't be rushed).

Some more details from the sizzle:
[https://share.thesizzle.com.au/antiaa.html](https://share.thesizzle.com.au/antiaa.html)

\- An Australian

~~~
lathiat
Seems like it did in fact pass in the end, doh.

------
brokenmachine
This bill is terrifyingly ham-fisted, contradictory and dangerous.

Also techcrunch's page is ridiculous. If you scroll down to the bottom of the
page, it goes to the next story and you literally can't scroll back up. I've
never seen a page ruin scrolling so badly.

------
7568fgvcert364
The only way to punish Australia will be to completely distrust every bit of
code from that police state island. Move all your code off Atlassian bitbucket
and close your Jira tickets. Shut down your AWS Sydney EC2 instances. Fire all
the Google Australia employees. It is all now tainted, and you can't trust a
thing.

------
ggm
As an Australian and residents can tell you we all think the stupid is great
here. It's like a clue free zone around law enforcement claims

------
auslander
I checked digitalrightswatch.com.au, there is a video of a hearings they did
with parliament people.

They did not even bothered to be present, the girl was on skype and a guy on
the phone. Room was empty.

